# First Club Visit



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

Well we picked up our new baby this week and would like to get her socialized ASAP in the local club. I am curious if anyone has some questions I should ask, or things I should look for? I believe this is a newer club, but I'm not marking that against them at all. I just want to make sure that if my intention/goals is to have a great Schutzhund dog, I start on the right path. I am by all means a beginner (never have taken a dog to schutzhund training) and would like to hear from some of the more experienced folks. I have posted a link to the club below if you want to look at it.

Charleston Working Dog Club | Facebook

Home Page

Thanks in advanced for any help anyone may be able to provide.

-Mike


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

moving to schutzhund section


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

People & Methods are the basics to me......

Do you like the people, and do they like you? 
Are they helpful, and willing to invest time in you?
Most important, do you agree with their training methods? 

Specific to me....I always have to be sure the folks around me can tolerate my sense of humor! My fellow club members have to be of solid nerve with very high thresholds to put up with me!!!!!

Taking a bag with bagels and cream cheese never hurts.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Just go with your gut. All clubs will have a slightly different philosophy, the goal is to find one whose philosophy makes you comfortable with the training and excited about the possibilities. 
We have people come to our club from different clubs because they like our philosophy. We have also lost members to other clubs for the exact same reason, so it's a matter of finding what fits for you. We want all of our club dogs to be social with each other (within reason) and family members. Some clubs tell members that they need to crate their dog all day unless training or working in some manner. Some clubs only want members who want to compete at the highest level, etc. Hopefully there are multiple clubs in your area that you can check out. 
As to the club you linked to, the TD Frans is who imported one of the males we have here. While I have never trained with him personally, his demos of the dogs on video that we were looking at were very well done and the training was solid. Just throwing that out there as an aside.

Annette


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

Unfortunately its the only club within a reasonable distance. Are there things to look for specifically?


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

MD in SC said:


> Unfortunately its the only club within a reasonable distance. Are there things to look for specifically?


It's like finding a spouse. You will see all of the obvious flaws. The rest is about how you feel about them. You weigh it all out and make up your mind. But remember 60% of marriages end with divorce.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think you need to look at the dogs, and not the people...sometimes they will tell you more than what you hear from the handler end. 
From my limited experience, watching the dogs who've been training with a group will tell me about the type training they've had and whether or not I want my dog to show the same. Of course all dogs are individual, but you can usually tell if they are worked in all prey or some pressure has been applied, the foundation that was set in the bitework, etc. Pressure is good, IMO, dogs have to learn to work thru it and that brings power/confidence. But it can backfire if the dog is not mentally mature to deal with it. 
The sessions for your pup's out time will be short and sweet, so going for socializing will be minimum(but as Annette posted all clubs are different...most of the ones I've been to don't want pups out for too long, even if they are just on a line sitting with their owner). Though it's all good, you'll learn so much just observing!
And Wayne's suggestion is a good one...we go to his club to visit now and then and the food is never disappointing!


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Fast said:


> It's like finding a spouse. You will see all of the obvious flaws. The rest is about how you feel about them. You weigh it all out and make up your mind. But remember 60% of marriages end with divorce.



Isn't this the truth, in regards to clubs. I've been in some horrible ones, and some good ones. And I think marriage is EASIER to stick with, than a schutzhund club sometimes.

OP, if you're uncomfortable, run. If you enjoy it, and are happy with how the dogs look, then stick around. Most clubs have a probation period anyways, where they feel YOU out as much as you feel them out.

This is the website of the TD http://www.fransslaman.com/


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

Other than a leash, water, and a thirst for knowledge is there anything else I need to take with us?


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

MD in SC said:


> Other than a leash, water, and a thirst for knowledge is there anything else I need to take with us?



Take a crate. You're not going to want your puppy out all the time on leash with you. It is a bit better for the puppy to wait, then come out and do stuff, then go back, then come out again.

Builds more intensity than a puppy sitting out all day in the sun watching every dog work. 

I'd bring treats, also. Cut up hot dog would be perfect.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Most groups won't allow a pup to be out for the whole day, so yes a crate is a necessity. 
List of what I'd bring for a baby pup:
towels, water jug, stainless pail(tractor supply has the ones that hang in a crate for cheap) Walmart has crate fans that run on battery or AC, hang one on the crate to keep air flow going and bugs off your dog. Chairs for you, camera to hand off to someone to take pics of your pups "firsts".
As time goes by you'll start collecting needed lines, collars and tracking stuff.
I keep an easy-up in my van so we can put it up for shade or rain if needed. We used it today as there was no shade or clouds....gorgeous training day!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

MD in SC said:


> Other than a leash, water, and a thirst for knowledge is there anything else I need to take with us?



I've been to three different clubs, all the "bring" lists were about the same....



Leash
Crate
Training Collar (Prong and Agitation)
Ball for reward/building ball drive
Lawn Chair, just encase there isn't a place to sit.
Water Bowel
Sunscreen/Bug spray if you meet outdoors
Water for the pup
Poop bags (Clean up of course)
Don't forget a drink for you. If your outdoors make sure you have something to hydrate you efficiently(Water/Gatorade)

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm a member of this club... what would you like to know? No doubt you've seen me before as I'm always at all club meets... We are a pretty laid back club, and also a very new club. At the same time, we have some incredible training resources available to use as well... sort of a unique situation among clubs I think. Feel free to PM me about anything you'd like to ask


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> I'm a member of this club...



Your Katya is a half sister to my girl, Uma. 

Umarek von Hugelblick - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

bocron said:


> Your Katya is a half sister to my girl, Uma.
> 
> Umarek von Hugelblick - German Shepherd Dog


Is she as ridiculously crazy and out of control as mine? lol


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually she is pretty mellow when in the house. At the park or daycare she is the party girl! I will say she is about the smartest thing ever. Today we started training article indication. She watched me work with my other dog first, then when it was her turn she just ran up an downed right on the article, first time. We thought it was a fluke so did a few more and she nailed it every time!
She is also one of the funniest dogs I have ever owned, just always making everyone laugh. Her bucking bronco imitation when she is waiting to go on the field for bitework is hysterical!
Yours looks like her dad, such a beauty.
Annette


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

bocron said:


> Actually she is pretty mellow when in the house. At the park or daycare she is the party girl! I will say she is about the smartest thing ever. Today we started training article indication. She watched me work with my other dog first, then when it was her turn she just ran up an downed right on the article, first time. We thought it was a fluke so did a few more and she nailed it every time!
> She is also one of the funniest dogs I have ever owned, just always making everyone laugh. Her bucking bronco imitation when she is waiting to go on the field for bitework is hysterical!
> Yours looks like her dad, such a beauty.
> Annette


Katya learned article searches (and sitz, platz, blieb, and others) purely observing my male... smart blood there 

Katya, however, could never be described as mellow, under any circumstance


----------

